# Milton dam



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Can't confirm it but it looks like they installed 3 cameras at the top of the dam. Anyone know what's up? Possibly catching snaggers?


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Eye in the sky.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds a bit over the top to catch a few snaggers. But then who really knows when it comes to "them" spending "our" money!


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> Can't confirm it but it looks like they installed 3 cameras at the top of the dam. Anyone know what's up? Possibly catching snaggers?


How was the water down there pumping


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Well for once I kinda hope big brother is watching because guys go down there and rape the place with little inforcement. Snaggers, trashers, and foreigners that keep everything they catch have made that place hard to fish and hard to look at.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I wish there were "dam" cams on all dams...and available for viewing to public. Would be great to get an idea of how and what's going on at a certain dam. I love the Fairport harbor camera. You can see the pier plus wave action...I've used before to decide if I wanted to make the trip out...plus me personally I would just watch the camera especially if westbranch had one.

Don


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I would think it has more to do with security than anything else. If something catastrophic should happen to that dam it would take a lot of people with it.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

not a bad idea at all. camera,s don,t bother me.


----------



## spillwaydave (Feb 19, 2018)

Glad to hear this, hopefully it will be accessible to public. Would love to visibly be able to see what's goin on along with gauges. Which chute is open.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Now that I think a little more about it cameras wouldn't bother me either. The snag is you still need someone to monitor them in real time and an LEO to go bust the lawbreakers. Cameras are cheap in comparison.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I thought they were supposed to be doing some work on the dam. Reenforcing the earthen section.


----------



## fishinguy (Feb 27, 2013)

How high is the water down there?


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

Cameras everywhere. Some are good, some are a pain. We have inward facing crew camera being installed inside our locomotives watching us. They're for safety and as a witness in case of accidents but the supervisors can download and watch our every move and enfoce any minor rule violation they see. Hopefully these dam cams will deter the riff raff and things will be safer and cleaner.


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> Well for once I kinda hope big brother is watching because guys go down there and rape the place with little inforcement. Snaggers, trashers, and foreigners that keep everything they catch have made that place hard to fish and hard to look at.


Preach. Ive had 20 fish nights down there and threw everything back. In fact i never keep walleye there more than once pr twice a year. Theyd slit their wrists if they saw. I heard some got busted with throw nets. Pigs.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

GULPisgreat said:


> Cameras everywhere. Some are good, some are a pain. We have inward facing crew camera being installed inside our locomotives watching us. They're for safety and as a witness in case of accidents but the supervisors can download and watch our every move and enfoce any minor rule violation they see. Hopefully these dam cams will deter the riff raff and things will be safer and cleaner.



*****
*$1,000 ENFORCED FINES would do the same thing! & maybe PAY for more wardens.
BUT Man, would I love a 24-7 camera link, down the NC DAM RIVER!!! ;>)*


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

That place NEEDS Cameras... I'm all for it. I fish it often in spring and fall and enjoy it when no one is there.

Unfortunately I have seen first hand the abuse.... And yes cast nets dragging bottom happen regularly. I've personally talked with the warden about it... They are well aware and do bust them regularly. Notice the new poles with plastic wrap on them that some down there fish with..... They get a slap on wrist and their gear confiscated and just go but new wally world special combo's and go back the next day!

I'm with Jerry, big fines and more wardens is probably what is really needed....


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

A few??? There are a ridiculous amount of walleye poachers down there


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

It's not the only place that needs em I watched 2 guys at another spillway use bait nets and we're catching undersize saugeye and keep them


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

When you see that happening is when you need to pull out the ol'cellphone and record it then snap a pic of their plate #. Hard proof is what helps the wardens.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

It's for security.... aka terrorist activity.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Pooch said:


> When you see that happening is when you need to pull out the ol'cellphone and record it then snap a pic of their plate #. Hard proof is what helps the wardens.


Was getting ready to that n they saw I was watching n took off before I could


----------



## JiggingJacks (May 4, 2017)

Some cameras would be great at Berlin dam. Try to cut down on the vandalism and make it a better place to fish. Was at Milton this past Sunday no luck and didn’t see anyone else bring anything in.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Curious if anyone has pictures of the dams at Berlin and milton...possibly the spillways too. Are they like westbranch? 

Don


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Milton. That's all I got. Google maps.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

WESTBRANCH dam looking from north to south...it's a walk lol. Fishable from shore the whole way...

Don


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...that's a lot of camera's LOL!


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I worked on Milton dam a few years ago. It was cool to see all the fish once they shut the gates. A lot of crappies more than anything I noticed. Very uneasy feeling being knee deep up inside the chute knowing the amount of force and water that could come out. Did notice a lot of fisherman and we did see some snagged fish


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Curious if anyone has pictures of the dams at Berlin and milton...possibly the spillways too. Are they like westbranch?
> 
> Don


 West branch spillway is similar to Milton the chutes and a wall to fish from except Milton’s wall is higher than WB., Berlin has the main dam where u can’t fish below ,then a big pool to the next dam which you aren’t allowed above, then the area below the dam into the river u can fish not a big area now that it was posted years ago below the cable because of all the littering the property owner finally got fed up with it I guess. Not sure if anything has changed since then, I haven’t been down there in years.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Isn't W.B. dam listed at 9999' long or something like that. Hell yeah that's alotta walking and cast to make.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty darn close. 9900ft.


http://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/Portals/72/docs/Recreation/MichealJKirwanDamReservoir.pdf


----------



## DieHard1548 (Mar 10, 2016)

Do guys rip vibes in waders at West beach and Milton dam? I’m trying to get away from the crowds at Berlin along 224. Do the walleye roll in those areas like at 224? I have never seen poachers but know they are all there. Pulled up some snapped off vibes with over sized hooks and showed the warden one night when he paid me a visit.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Pooch said:


> Isn't W.B. dam listed at 9999' long or something like that. Hell yeah that's alotta walking and cast to make.


Get a bike with 2 rod holders and some off shores start peddling !!!!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

eyehunter8063 said:


> Get a bike with 2 rod holders and some off shores start peddling !!!!


Much easier from the boat, haha!!


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Pooch said:


> Much easier from the boat, haha!![/QUI
> I agree im lazy just an idea for those with out one


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I've left some tread on that dam.


----------

